# Heating



## PeeWee (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi All,

My workshop is in my attached double garage, however only half is used for the workshop. i am looking at installing some heating and dividing up the shop into 2. 

My question is if anyone has used the following products, a myson hi-line heater and a PVCdividing wall. see links

http://www.discountedheating.co.uk/shop/acatalog/Myson_HiLine_Fan_Convectors.html
http://www.extruflexonline.co.uk/pvc-strip-curtains.html

I have already insulated the doors and roof and it has damp course etc

regards
Ian


----------



## geoff (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Ian

I to have an attatched garage workshop which i have divided in half with some old household curtains and i find they are very effective in keeping the heat in your side while you are working and heating it. I think that however well you insulate your garage it`s not like the house and heat leaks away quite quickly so its best to heat it when you want to use it rather than heat it constantly. My workshop is 2m x 3m and i have installed a small 600watt radiator fron the house central heating and at the moment with outside temp of around 1c the overnight temp in the workshop is 9c and rises to 14c after the heating has been on some time, then if i go in there to work i put on a 600watt infrared heater on the wall and this soon makes you feel warm. I like the look of the myson heaters but i would look at kitchen kickspace heaters which are similar but go in the base of a cupboard and would keep the floor area and your feet warmer. The other advantage of this type of heater is you could have the fan on a timer or remote switch so it did`nt run all the time the house heating was on.
Here is a pic of my workshop.
Geoff


----------



## mygrizzly1022 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Ian

 Please forgive me if I come across as critical because it is certainly not my intent.
Your question is impossible to answer with any degree of accuracy. We have no idea where you are located geographically. What I may suggest based on where I live and winter temps can exceed -40C may be totally inappropriate if you are in Dallas Texas.
We posters often forget that our questions have a WORLD wide audience with any number of solutions and ideas possible but often they are location dependent. 
I know the topic of location has been flogged to death so I wont go on about it but it is important when dealing with querys such as yours.


Regards..Bert


----------



## rleete (Dec 18, 2011)

Bert, agreed. Putting a location in the profile should be mandatory.

But, judging from the links he posted, I'm going to assume he's in the UK. Most of the population resided in the southern part of the island, so figure on a location equivalent to the NE US along the coast. Say, NYC weather. Probably not extreme lower temps, but usually hitting lows of 0 degrees (with brief periods of lower cold snaps), and climbing to 35C in the summer.


----------



## PeeWee (Dec 18, 2011)

Agree, location added to Avatar picture so should now show. I am about 50 miles north of London so temp range is on average -5 to 30 C

regards
Ian


----------



## rleete (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you.

I have never personally used either product, but I did work in a place that had the PVC curtains near the loading docks. They kept the drafts from open loadiing dock doors down quite a bit. They are kind of icky feeling to walk through, as the pvc feels slick and cold. 

Why not hand a semi-permanent curtain instead?


----------



## mygrizzly1022 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Ian
 I would be inclined if you can, to totally isolate your work area from the rest of your garage. Walls and a door would be the best choice. It would be easier to control temperature and humidity. Humidity can give you lots of grief in the form of rust and is something you need to be monitoring carefully in a damp winter climate.

Regards.... Bert


----------

